# intuïcions sobre dislocacions múltiples



## avellanainphilly

Hola!

m'agradaria fer-vos una pregunta una mica estranya...

A veure, en català tenim dislocacions com la següent:

(1) les pomes, se les va menjar el Joan.

Aquestes frases necessiten un context particular pq sonin bé, per tant, fora de context de vegades poden sonar forçades, però en el context adequat són perfectes. Per exemple:

(2) a. Qui es va menjar la fruita?
      b. Doncs, a veure, les pomes se les va menjar el Joan i les taronges se les van menjar la Maria.

Fins aquí bé, no?
La meva pregunta és: com us sona la següent frase (la de (3b))? 
(3) a. Què van fer el Joan i la Maria amb les fruites? Les van collir? Les van confitar??
      b. No, no! El Joan, les pomes i la Maria les taronges, se les van menjar

Us sona raonablement acceptable? No us pregunto si ho dírieu mai o si ho dírieu d'una altra manera, sinó si us sembla que això és una frase acceptable en català.

Espero haver-me explicat 

Gràcies!


----------



## Mei

Jo crec que si però, encara que no és el que preguntes, em sona millor si ho poses al final, però suposo que a tu també. 

A veure què diuen els altres. 

Mei


----------



## betulina

Hola, Avellana!

A mi també em sona bé. No hi sé veure cap problema.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ai! A mi em sona rareta, tot i que ben possible en un discurs oral (tenint en compte que, quan parlem, solem improvisar perquè generem pensaments i els avoquem de manera immediata, contràriament al que succeeix en l'escriptura).


----------



## kiyama

Potser la diria al revés "Se les van menjar, en Joan, les pomes i la Maria, les taronges", però em sembla possible.
Ki


----------



## ernest_

Jo estic d'acord amb la Traductora que sembla una frase d'aquestes que diria algú que està pensant el que diu mentre va parlant, i llavors s'adona que s'ha oblidat una cosa i ho afegeix al final ("se les van menjar"), com una puntualització.


----------



## avellanainphilly

Gràcies a tots per les vostres idees! 
Jo també trobo la frase prou bona, però de vegades ja dubto de les meves intuïcions 

Sobre això del discurs oral, les dislocacions no només són orals, de vegades apareixen en textos ben formals i meditats. Però és veritat que aquesta és rarota...


----------



## tamen

avellanainphilly said:


> Hola!
> 
> 
> Fins aquí bé, no?
> La meva pregunta és: com us sona la següent frase (la de (3b))?
> (3) a. Què van fer el Joan i la Maria amb les fruites? Les van collir? Les van confitar??
> b. No, no! El Joan, les pomes i la Maria les taronges, se les van menjar
> 
> Us sona raonablement acceptable? No us pregunto si ho dírieu mai o si ho dírieu d'una altra manera, sinó si us sembla que això és una frase acceptable en català.
> 
> Espero haver-me explicat
> 
> Gràcies!



A mi personalment la 3b em sembla una mica desgavellada, com ja s'ha dit. Jo la formularia com segueix, crec que amb un resultat equivalent al que et fa rodar el cap.


No, no! El Joan es va menjar les pomes, i la Maria les taronges​o bé
No, no! Les pomes se les va menjar el Joan, i la Maria les taronges​No em sembla tan violent com en l'exemple que proposaves tu.



Bona nit.


----------



## dafne.ne

(3) a. Què van fer el Joan i la Maria amb les fruites? Les van collir? Les van confitar??
      b. No, no! El Joan, les pomes i la Maria les taronges, se les van menjar

Aquesta 3ª no m'agrada.

Jo gairebé diria les mateixes paraules pero invertint l'ordre:

(3) a. Què van fer el Joan i la Maria amb les fruites? Les van collir? Les van confitar??
      b. No, no, se les van mejar! En Joan, les pomes i la Maria les taronges.

No ho troveu millor?


----------



## avellanainphilly

Hola a tothom!
Ja veig que hi ha opinions per a tots els gustos....



> No, no! El Joan es va menjar les pomes, i la Maria les taronges
> No, no! Les pomes se les va menjar el Joan, i la Maria les taronges



Estic d'acord que sona millor, però, encara que sembli semblant, el teu exemple és completament diferent de la meva frase. La meva frase era una sola frase amb diversos elements dislocats; això són dues oracions coordinades amb una el·lipsi a la segona. El mateix passa amb la oració de la daf.ne (que també estic d'acord que sona millor).


----------



## Arnaut Daniel

avellanainphilly said:


> b. No, no! El Joan, les pomes i la Maria les taronges, se les van menjar


 
Bé, però la puntuació és correcta? De primer moment sembla que sigui una enumeració: _En_ (no pas El, oi?) _Joan i les pomes i la Maria..._ i llavors ve el que no quadra amb una enumerativa. No s'hauria de posar la coma abans de la _i: En Joan les pomes, i la Maria..._?


----------



## avellanainphilly

Arnaut Daniel said:


> _En_ (no pas El, oi?)



Per què hauria de ser 'en'? En el meu dialecte és 'el'...



Arnaut Daniel said:


> Bé, però la puntuació és correcta? De primer moment sembla que sigui una enumeració: _En_ (no pas El, oi?) _Joan i les pomes i la Maria..._ i llavors ve el que no quadra amb una enumerativa. No s'hauria de posar la coma abans de la _i: En Joan les pomes, i la Maria..._?



Bé, segurament sí que he estat inconsistent puntuant. De vegades, però, quan hi ha dislocacions múltiples a la dreta o esquerra, els sintagmes es separen amb comes (que jo sàpiga no hi ha una normativa sobre aquest tema).

El gos, a Eivissa, no l'hi portaré mai
No l'hi portaré mai, el gos, a Eivissa

Personalment penso que posar-hi comes ajuda a indicar el tipus d'entonació que tenen aquestes frases.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

avellanainphilly said:


> Personalment penso que posar-hi comes ajuda a indicar el tipus d'entonació que tenen aquestes frases.


 
Sens cap mena de dubte! 

I, Laia, et puc fer una pregunta? D'on surten aquestes frases que ens proposes comentar? D'un corpus?


----------



## avellanainphilly

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> I, Laia, et puc fer una pregunta? D'on surten aquestes frases que ens proposes comentar? D'un corpus?



No, no, ja m'agradaria tenir un corpus amb frases així! Per desgràcia, Sant Google no ens ajuda a trobar casos com aquests... Aquest és un exemple inventat. Resulta que tinc un company que treballa sobre la sintaxi de l'amhàric (una llengua etíop) i en aquesta llengua aquesta mena d'estructures són gramaticals. Em va preguntar si també ho eren en català i primer li vaig dir que sí, però després vaig començar a dubtar... 

El cas és que *si* aquesta frase fos correcta en català és difícil d'analitzar sintàcticament i per això és interessant 

Paranoies de sintactistes ...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

avellanainphilly said:


> Resulta que tinc un company que treballa sobre la sintaxi de *l'amhàric *(una llengua etíop) i en aquesta llengua aquesta mena d'estructures són gramaticals.


 
BRUTAAAAAAAAAAAAAL!


----------



## xupxup

¿I et serviria igualment, per aquest tipus de dislocacions, la frase:
"No, no! Les pomes el Joan, les taronges la Maria, se les van menjar tots dos."  ?
Ho dic perquè estic buscant una manera de mantenir aquesta estructura i que em soni més natural.
És que el que em sona més estrany de la teva frase no és la frase en si, que suposo que algú la podria arribar a formular en algun moment, parlant depressa i tal. Sinó que no em quadra amb la pregunta. A un pregunta com 3a, la resposta per mi seria sempre "se les van menjar" i prou, i després ja explicaria qui va menjar què. Si vull mantenir tota aquesta informació en una sola frase i dislocada, trobo que el "tots dos" m'hi ajuda una mica, però potser ja no és el mateix tipus d'estructura...


----------



## avellanainphilly

xupxup said:


> I et serviria igualment, per aquest tipus de dislocacions, la frase:
> "No, no! Les pomes el Joan, les taronges la Maria, se les van menjar tots dos."
> Ho dic perquè estic buscant una manera de mantenir aquesta estructura i que em soni més natural.


 La veritat és que no sé què dir-te sobre 'tots dos' ...  No sé si hi ha dues frases en comptes d'una o si simplement em disloques part del subjecte... complicat



xupxup said:


> És que el que em sona més estrany de la teva frase no és la frase en si [...] és que no em quadra amb la pregunta. A un pregunta com 3a, la resposta per mi seria sempre "se les van menjar" i prou, i després ja explicaria qui va menjar què.



Això que dius és interessant. Se t'acut un context on pugui sonar bé?  Ja sé que demano molt, hehe 
El cas és que les dislocacions a l'esquerra representen sempre informació ja coneguda o esmentada en el context i a més sovint reben una interpretació contrastiva, i aquest és el terreny que he intentat preparar amb la pregunta, però no me n’he acabat de sortir. És complicat pq són molts requisits que s’han de complir alhora per tal que la frase pugui sonar una mica bé.


----------



## xupxup

Avellana, avellaneta. He estat rumiant tot aquest tema i em sembla que el problema el tinc amb focalitzar la informació. En el teu exemple, la pregunta 3a demana clarament què?, i la resposta per mi ha de ser l'acció, no el qui ni amb el què, sinó el que han fet amb la fruita. Per això dic que la resposta natural seria "se les van menjar". Ho dic perquè com que a la pregunta ja anomena el Joan i la Maria i les fruites, és molt improbable que la resposta recuperi tota la informació en primer lloc, i deixi pel final el verb, que és el que demanava realment la pregunta 3a.
Però després de donar-hi més tombs, se m'ha acudit aquest exemple:
3a) La Maria ha marxat a Rxghgf i el Joan a Rhgh.
b) On dius que han anat?
c) El Joan a Roma i la Maria a Rússia van marxar dimecres.
Aquest cas, a mi particularment, em sona perfectament possible i bé. El tema està en que disloca a l'esquerra la informació que realment demana b) i deixa pel final el que ja sabem, que és el verb. 
El problema és que no són complements directes, i no sé fins a quin punt aquesta frase coincideix amb l'estructura que demanaves.


Bon Nadal a tothom!


----------



## avellanainphilly

xupxup said:


> Però després de donar-hi més tombs, se m'ha acudit aquest exemple:
> 3a) La Maria ha marxat a Rxghgf i el Joan a Rhgh.
> b) On dius que han anat?
> c) El Joan a Roma i la Maria a Rússia van marxar dimecres.
> Aquest cas, a mi particularment, em sona perfectament possible i bé. El tema està en que disloca a l'esquerra la informació que realment demana b) i deixa pel final el que ja sabem, que és el verb.
> El problema és que no són complements directes, i no sé fins a quin punt aquesta frase coincideix amb l'estructura que demanaves.




Hola xupxup i wordreferencians!
Gràcies per la idea, però jo seguiré amb la meva línia  i et diré que el teu exemple és diferent de l'estructura que estic buscant. Jo estic buscant casos de múltiples dislocacions a l'esquerra i el teu exemple és un cas d'una dislocació seguida d'una focalització. 

M'explicaré una miqueta. Una dislocació conté informació ja coneguda/esmentada i va acompanyada d'un pronom clític (excepte en el cas del subjecte, pq no tenim pronoms febles pel subjecte):
- Qui ha anat de viatge a Àsia?
- Doncs, a la Xina, hi ha anat el Joan i, al Japó, hi ha anat la Maria. 

Una focalització no va acompanyada de clític i conté informació nova (és a dir, serveix per a respondre una pregunta, per exemple)
- La Maria ha anat a pffff
- On dius que ha anat la Maria?
- A ROMA, ha anat la Maria   (i no * A Roma, hi ha anat la Maria). 



Apa, no us atabalo més. 

Bones festes a tothom!!


----------

